# Bought my first Gen 5.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I bought this the other day, but will not get to shoot it until this weekend.








I really like the feel of this Gen 5 G19. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

berettatoter said:


> I bought this the other day, but will not get to shoot it until this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Growing the collection I see. Careful Uncle Sam may be watching.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Uncle Sam can buy his own. :mrgreen:

Nice! I don't know if I'll ever get a Gen5 Glock. I'm one of the few that actually LIKE the fingergrooves.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I like it. I already have a G19 and 17. Would like to see a G34 with the new barrel.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> Uncle Sam can buy his own. :mrgreen:
> 
> Nice! I don't know if I'll ever get a Gen5 Glock. I'm one of the few that actually LIKE the fingergrooves.


I'm with ya on the finger grooves. They just fit my hand. I've handled both the 19 & 17 Gen 5, and they didn't really do anything for me. The difference with the exception of the finger grooves, are pretty subtle, but well thought out. I like the idea of the L&G barrel rifling as I'm a reloader and ended up buying an aftermarket barrel for my 19-Gen4 so I could run my cast bullets.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Good on You! The 34 is next on my list. I got to shoot a friends 34 and I like it! The 34 feels like a 1911 in the hand. I don't want to shoot my Colt Navy & Rand 1911's. Good Shootin!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My Gen 3 G19 has finger grooves on the front strap. I just like the feel of this one too.....I am not a picky guy when it comes to guns. Whatever I have on hand, I make it work. :smt1099


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Gen 5 G19 ran like a champ! 50 rounds of Winchester Forge Steel cased, 30 rounds of Federal ball, and 20 rounds of Independence 115 grain JHP's. When I was done shooting, the gun looked at me and shrugged saying "that all ya' got"? Lol. Happy Gen 5 owners here. :smt1099


----------



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Yankee Marshal did an unfavorable video about his first encounter with Gen5's. He noted the the rear sight was misaligned, the beveling on the slide wasn't matched by beveling on the frame, that the cutout for the ambi slide release seemed like it was chunked out by hand as an afterthought and was inconsistent from one gun to the next. About the only thing he liked was the absence of finger grooves.

Is the rear sight on yours centered?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Blackhawkman said:


> Good on You! The 34 is next on my list. I got to shoot a friends 34 and I like it! The 34 feels like a 1911 in the hand. I don't want to shoot my Colt Navy & Rand 1911's. Good Shootin!


If the Mod. 34 is still being made as good as the Gen 3's. You'll love it. I bought a Gen 3 Mod. 34 several years ago. At the range, I took it out of the box, rested it on my range bag & fired 10 rounds at a 100-yd. steel target. 7 were hits. During a cease fire, I walked up to the target, expecting it to be around 7 inches. It was three.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

win231 said:


> If the Mod. 34 is still being made as good as the Gen 3's. You'll love it. I bought a Gen 3 Mod. 34 several years ago. At the range, I took it out of the box, rested it on my range bag & fired 10 rounds at a 100-yd. steel target. 7 were hits. During a cease fire, I walked up to the target, expecting it to be around 7 inches. It was three.


WOW! Nice shooting there.


----------



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

The Gen 5 trigger seems a little more crisp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thefactor (Dec 9, 2017)

Congrats !! 
I have both gen5 19 and gen4 .
I prefer the gen4 but love them both !


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Glock17 said:


> Yankee Marshal did an unfavorable video about his first encounter with Gen5's. He noted the the rear sight was misaligned, the beveling on the slide wasn't matched by beveling on the frame, that the cutout for the ambi slide release seemed like it was chunked out by hand as an afterthought and was inconsistent from one gun to the next. About the only thing he liked was the absence of finger grooves.
> 
> Is the rear sight on yours centered?


Yeah, seemed fine to me. Shot to point of aim, at ten yards, right out of the box.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SargeC4 said:


> The Gen 5 trigger seems a little more crisp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yup, I thought the same thing.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Glock just announced Gen 5 26 and Gen 5 34 with M.O.S. should be available Jan 22. Would be very interested in the new 34.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Took my Gen 5 G19 out this morning again....8 degrees outside. :smt076 I just ran 50 rounds of the steel cased Winchester Forge, 115 grain ball, and other than being dirty ammo, it shot well. 

The trigger is better than any other Generation, from the factory, in my humble opinion. Personally, I would prefer it to be a little more "stiff".


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> Took my Gen 5 G19 out this morning again....8 degrees outside. :smt076 I just ran 50 rounds of the steel cased Winchester Forge, 115 grain ball, and other than being dirty ammo, it shot well.
> 
> The trigger is better than any other Generation, from the factory, in my humble opinion. Personally, I would prefer it to be a little more "stiff".


You really messed up. , now you've got to change your username


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Took my Gen 5 G19 out this morning again....8 degrees outside. :smt076 I just ran 50 rounds of the steel cased Winchester Forge, 115 grain ball, and other than being dirty ammo, it shot well.
> 
> The trigger is better than any other Generation, from the factory, in my humble opinion. Personally, I would prefer it to be a little more "stiff".


If you plan on using the Glock as a house gun & you want to shoot a lot of steel-cased ammo, you might check the extractor carefully while cleaning & maybe have a spare handy. My buddy started getting feed failures in his Glock 17 & he noticed the extractor claw chipped off.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

pic said:


> You really messed up. , now you've got to change your username


Naw, nothing can replace my Berettas. I do have to admit though, carrying the G19 is easier than my 92FS....not easier than my Model 85FS though. I don't carry my Berettas very much because I don't mind putting dings and scuffs on most of my other handguns, but to do that to my Berettas would just make me cry. :smt033


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

win231 said:


> If you plan on using the Glock as a house gun & you want to shoot a lot of steel-cased ammo, you might check the extractor carefully while cleaning & maybe have a spare handy. My buddy started getting feed failures in his Glock 17 & he noticed the extractor claw chipped off.


Don't shoot much steel in most of my guns, just my ComBloc types mainly. Just wanted to see how it would run in that particular gun, and I did not feel like picking up brass in the snow and cold.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> Don't shoot much steel in most of my guns, just my ComBloc types mainly. Just wanted to see how it would run in that particular gun, and I did not feel like picking up brass in the snow and cold.


The extractor claws are tough to maintain a consistent hardness with many guns , it's definitely not an exclusive glock issue. 
when purchasing a new handgun I always check the extractor's quality, mass of extractor, and possible excessive grinding prior to , or after heat treating.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I never had any issues with any Glock. Shootin steel cased(cheap) ammo is Your problem! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Blackhawkman said:


> I never had any issues with any Glock. Shootin steel cased(cheap) ammo is Your problem!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait, what? What are you saying?


----------



## siradorta (May 14, 2018)

Nice Choice!


----------

